# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  1С УАТ и Vista

## tanir

Кто-нить сталкивался с проблемой работы УАТ в висте? Не проходит авторизация: из-за новой системы безопасности в program files доступ закрыт, а именно туда лезет 1С-Рарус защита при проверке ключа.

----------


## Twiggy

Запуск от имени администратора, файерволы отключи, либо установи сначала ключи, как новое оборудование

----------

